# New Year Gun Project



## Kraut783 (Feb 9, 2017)

Soooo.....ran across a 14 inch Remington 870 barrel for a good price, and I have a regular Remington 870 just sitting in the safe.
*
Short Barrel Shotgun project!*

Sent off the Form 1 last week, ordered a new Magpul stock and forearm in grey. 

I'll post some pics when the Magpul stuff comes in


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2017)

Pics: wasn't sure how the grey Magpul was going to look...but I like it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2017)

That's  going to look cool.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2017)

thanks, looking forward to it. I have a Benelli entry I used for work...but, always wanted to make one out of a 870.

The Magpul shotgun stock is really nice, I was surprised how good it feels.


----------

